

An update on the Google bar - cleverjake
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/02/update-on-google-bar.html

======
keltex
I use Google Voice. Unfortunately that's nowhere to be found on my "google
bar".

Yes, I see Translate, Offers, Blogger, Finance, Books, and Music, none of
which I use. But I don't see Voice which is in the same account.

~~~
phillco
What's been frustrating for me, historically, is that the dropdown list _is
different_ for different parts of Google. For example, compare it at
google.com and at gmail.com.

I think they're _trying_ to improve it -- looks like in Gmail it lists
services you use first, like Reader and YouTube, but not Voice? -- but it's
certainly not consistent. Plus with each re-organization you have to re-learn
all over again.

------
stefankendall
Apparently google fired all of its designers. "Where should we put this?"
"STICK IT IN A BIG LIST."

Imagine if every program had a "File" menu and nothing else, with all the same
options.

------
jblock
Am I crazy, or am I not the only one that never actually got the Google bar in
the first place? It never came up on my account.

~~~
RandallBrown
I just got it like yesterday. I can't believe they're changing it back
already.

------
shaka881
Will this eventually reorder based on my habits? HNers will probably still
bitch if the items moved around. DAMN YOU GOOGLES!

~~~
larsberg
Please, learn from the experience of Office. Menus that change themselves
confuse and infuriate every type of user --- experts, developers, novices,
etc.

People build up muscle memory, and breaking it unexpectedly leads to very
angry users.

------
alexwolfe
Does google ever hire people that specialize only in design? It seems like a
technical programming background is required. Does anyone know otherwise?

------
alextingle
While they were screwing around with this irrelevant nonsense, THEY BROKE
SEARCH TODAY!!

Yes, all day none of the outbound links from Google search worked unless
cookies were enabled. Unbelievable. They really have taken their eyes off the
ball.

(They seem to have fixed it now.)

~~~
lallysingh
Do you have a link to a writeup? I haven't heard of anything like that.

~~~
Bezvezenator
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=725634>

